# An PCGH: Vorfall PEGI u. NBA 2k20



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (30. August 2019)

Hallo,
PCGH, klärt doch einmal bitte über den Vorfall von PEGI u. NBA 2K20 auf. Das wäre doch eine aktuelle News wert, oder 2... 
Gerade weil man ja in letzter Zeit damit wirbt, das es besonders ist das ein Spiele keine Lootboxen, Microtransactions oder pay2win Eigenschaften haben ( Sie diese jedoch dann nach einem Update einführen), ist dieses Spiel extrem dreist. Auch wenn mich persönlich Basketball nicht wirklich reizt, so ist es jedoch durchaus Wert das Publik zu machen, wie schlimm es mit der Spiele Industrie steht. Man wiederhole, das diese immer gerne auf die Mobile Platform verweist, wenn es um maximale Gewinne geht. Dort gibt es keine Regulierungen, wie Altersbeschränkungen, Warnhinweise o. Gesetzliche Bestimmungen die außerhalb von Googles Nutzungsbedingungen gelten. Da diese dadurch Gambling u. extrem unethische Geschäftsmodelle mit "big whales", Kunden welche die Sucht nach Spiele/Wetteinsätze treibt, oder Kinder die Ihre Eltern in den Ruin ziehen (da Sie nichts von den Gefahren wissen)...

Ich weiß es ist schon seit längerem so, doch die Vorfälle ziehen sich zu... Mittlerweile werden Regulatoren wie PEGI korrupt (einer davon befindet sich zufällig bei 2k Publisher) und der PC Markt wird von Handyspielen überflutet, und deren Gambling Mechanics. War es damals mit Windows 8.0 noch ein lustiges Symbol für den fehlgeschlagenen Smartphone Import, so wird es allmählich realität, zumindest bei PC Spielen und den "Apps" die vorher noch Executables hießen...

Source:
https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/cxey7l/pegis_stance_on_the_nba_2k20_controvery/


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. August 2019)

Mr_X58 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich weiß es ist schon seit längerem so, doch die Vorfälle ziehen sich zu... Mittlerweile werden *Regulatoren wie PEGI* korrupt..



Die PEGI ist keine Regulierungsbehörde. Die sprechen lediglich Empfehlungen für Altersbeschränkungen aus.
Und Lootboxen und alle möglichen Glücksspiel ähnlichen Mechaniken werden doch aller paar Tage thematisiert, handlungsbedarf besteht, darüber sind sich viele einig.


----------

